# USS Gabrielle Giffords



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

What could make more sense, but to name a warship after a gun control traitor. Good to know that the witch will be attending the christening.....

Blog: Should a liberal gun control activist have a Navy warship named after her?

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/04/us/politics/gabrielle-giffords-warship-commission-us-navy.html


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

To me it is a half ass warship, a Littoral warfare combat ship.

It looks like it is armed with the always break down auto loader 5 inch and some VL standard missiles.

What idiot would build that class of ship with only one Phalanx system?

That ship is not part of a power projection fleet such as a carrier battle group.

It is a caostal warfare ship subject to land launched missiles coastal artillery and land based aircraft.

There is none for forward protection, the one covers less than 180 degrees of the aft.

I think all those SL 5 inch should be replaced with twin 5" 55 cal manual load guns run by FDC directors,

with local control, just like the old 5" 38 cal DP guns.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Liberalism and emotionalism go hand in hand, niether makes any sense.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Oxy moron


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

She was a lousy Congress woman, this was the only way she could go down in history,... for having a head wound, why is there no scar... False Flag!

*Rancher *


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

azrancher said:


> She was a lousy Congress woman, this was the only way she could go down in history,... for having a head wound, why is there no scar... False Flag!
> 
> *Rancher *


No brain either.

Hubby played it up to make millions off of her.

Another couple of libtards, I can keep my guns because I am special, your not so you can't have any.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Obama administration also named a ship after Caesar Chavez, the socialist Mexican migrant farmworker who organized the United Farmworkers Union.
I think he was an illegal, too.

Last year, Obama's Secretary of the Navy announced that a ship would be named after Harvey Milk, the gay activist who was murdered years ago in San Francisco.

Obama did so much damage to the military, and the whole country, I don't think we will ever fully recover.
At least we dodged a bullet by not having a president Hillary, or we may have had a US Navy destroyer named after Bruce Jenner.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Her sister ship could be the kathy griffon.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Im sorry but it shouldn't have been named after that traitorous woman. Go back to naming them after states.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Perhaps a 21 gun salute for her?.......(I'm sorry,Ms.Giffords wont be attending any more ship christening's).


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Dubyagee said:


> Im sorry but it shouldn't have been named after that traitorous woman. Go back to naming them after states.


The Navy has a strict naming protocol.
Destroyers and Frigates are named after people.
Cruisers were named after cities, not being Navy I don't know what the modern equivalent of a cruiser is.
Battleships were named after states, but since there are no more battleships, now the Trident ballistic missile submarines are named after states..


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

So, it will be an anti gun gunship??


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think the thing broke down last year during sea trials, and had to be towed back to port with a broken engine.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

HOpefully they'll load all the liberal cucks into it and run it into an iceberg.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

She is nobody important who was given a large participation trophy.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

USS Gabby Gifford would make a great target to shoot. Any bets how much combat it will see before becoming disabled or sunk?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The Navy has a strict naming protocol.
> Destroyers and Frigates are named after people.
> Cruisers were named after cities, not being Navy I don't know what the modern equivalent of a cruiser is.
> Battleships were named after states, but since there are no more battleships, now the Trident ballistic missile submarines are named after states..


And since obama, pink rubber dinghies are named after safe spaces in San Francisco:

"I served on the U.S.S. Berkeley Quad. How about you?"

"I served on the U.S.S. Castro District."


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> USS Gabby Gifford would make a great target to shoot. Any bets how much combat it will see before becoming disabled or sunk?


It won't get far without a tender behind it.

Send it to the South China Sea as a target for the Chinko's.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Inor said:


> And since obama, pink rubber dinghies are named after safe spaces in San Francisco:
> 
> "I served on the U.S.S. Berkeley Quad. How about you?"
> 
> "I served on the U.S.S. Castro District."


Hahaha


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The Navy has a strict naming protocol.
> Destroyers and Frigates are named after people.
> Cruisers were named after cities, not being Navy I don't know what the modern equivalent of a cruiser is.


Hmmm the USS Dale, CG-19 Guided Missile Cruiser, hence the "C" G=Guided, named after somebody, not a city...

*Rancher*


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"The Navy is not Operation Petticoat and should not be used for political statements."

That sentence from the article says it for me.


----------

